# Creme Doe



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 10, 2011)

Heartland's A Beautiful Lie Sonny. The second best doe I have produced! Earned her first two legs last month, both for BOB. I love this doe, she has everything that I need in my herd. She will be bred to my GC buck in a few months. I'm hoping I can get her last leg to grand her but it won't kill me if I don't!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 10, 2011)

She is beautiful! I have never seen a creme in person. Are they a rare breed where you live? I am hoping to see some at the convention this month. Are you entering her in the convention?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm the only main breeder of Cremes in my area. I'm starting to get a few other people interested in this breed! I would really love to enter her in convention but I highly doubt I will. I'm not going and if I were to send rabbits I would like to go and experience it!


----------



## savingdogs (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm one of the people Heartland Rabbitry got interested! 

I have five females now and two bucks, looking forward to next spring when I can breed the youngsters. 

Your doe is gorgeous!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 10, 2011)

This is my first convention. I am the only youth breeder in my area so I know what it is like trying to get people interested in my breed...or rabbits at all.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 10, 2011)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> I'm one of the people Heartland Rabbitry got interested!
> 
> I have five females now and two bucks, looking forward to next spring when I can breed the youngsters.
> 
> Your doe is gorgeous!


Wow!! You have a lot of does now!! Good for you


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 10, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous.  

Congratulations on your success, and hoping it continues.  But love the attitude you got.  If it happens great, if not, no big deal. 

Looking forward to hearing news of the pitter-patter of little kit feet.  Hoping you share pictures.  Would love to see her future brood.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you. My Cremes are my babies and I have been working hard on them for the past 4 almost 5 years!
I would rather breed my doe before she hits that age where she couldn't be bred without complications then waiting and earning that last leg. I've already experienced the pain associated with that  
I will post pictures of her kits, thinking about breeding her next month so I could have Christmas babies


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Oct 13, 2011)

lovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelove


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 14, 2011)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> Heartland's A Beautiful Lie Sonny. The second best doe I have produced! Earned her first two legs last month, both for BOB. I love this doe, she has everything that I need in my herd. She will be bred to my GC buck in a few months. I'm hoping I can get her last leg to grand her but it won't kill me if I don't!
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...90271800_1604786916_31650295_1397949118_n.jpg


So beautiful!


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 11, 2011)

that's a nice rabbit


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 11, 2011)

Having serious rabbit envy up here in Bellingham! She's gorgeous. I love the color, and she has such a beautiful shape. 

If only we had the cage space... I'd love to try Cremes. Especially as we've been less than impressed with our New Zealand Whites. It seems like the further south we've driven to buy rabbits, the better they've been. Less inbreeding, maybe. Always good to add new blood from time to time.


----------



## secuono (Nov 11, 2011)

It's cute how she has a 'human' nose. =p
Very pretty color and I love how she's a ball of fur w/no legs, just ears!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 13, 2011)

This doe just took best in show yesterday (11/12/11) at the Enumclaw, WA show in open show A!!! Even had a honorable mention for show B as well. She will now be granded and bred


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 15, 2011)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> This doe just took best in show yesterday (11/12/11)


Congratulations!


----------

